
Clojure CLR from Scratch – Part 1.5 (simple build automation) - mickduprez
https://medium.com/@mickduprez/clojure-clr-from-scratch-part-1-5-8b8570292546#.11rid9qqg
======
brudgers
Looks like an interesting project. Curious what you have learned so far about
the Clojure CLR ecosystem.

~~~
mickduprez
So far I think I've learned more about Java than Clojure CLR I think :) Once
you get past the setup/build stage and understand how it works, working with
.net libraries is pretty straight forward. There's a few tricks with loading
assemblies and working with namespaces that I need to understand better and
will be the focus of future posts.

We definitely need more documented examples of how to get going on the CLR and
I think this is holding Clojure on the CLR back quite a bit. Hopefully, my
posts will help get the ball rolling. Thanks for taking a look!

~~~
brudgers
Since I've been paying attention to Clojure, the CLR version has always been
there and been current and been unused. It may be that Microsoft has kept
improving CLR languages fast enough that there has never been the pain that
Java induced to cause programmers to switch.

I mean C# of 2008 was a lot different from C# of 2013. And F# was in there
too. And a lot of the change was to .NET not the languages directly: LINC and
RazorFish and Entity Framework Magic Unicorn Edition and each addressed
programmer ergonomics.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to the grand conclusion.

